# menstral cramps



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Is it normal to get really bad menstral cramping during the first few days of a period?My bikini line feels really raw and sore and i get both colon cramping and menstral real bad the first few days of my period.It's better then it was since i'm on the pill,but it's still bad enough to keep me inside the house.My bleeding is normal,not to heavy,just real painful cramping and a raw feeling internally.Is this normal?It seems like it's gotten worse the last year and a half







-wendi-


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Does anyone know of anything to help with the pain?It's a gripping pain that takes my breath away.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I've always had the pain you describe at the onset of my period. Much worse before I started birth control, but it's still bad. I used to take Alleve and that helped a lot (pre-bc I was on a prescription strength of that: Anaprox DS.... worked wonders). Right now I pre-medicate with ibuprofin a day or so before my period is to start. Helps and I usually don't take anything but that for now. I get migraine with my period, so I end up taking migraine meds. I kinda know what you mean about the raw feeling. For me it just felt like everything was trying to come out!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Ty-Thankyou so much for your reply-It's nice to know i'm not alone.I never thought to take the pain killers befor my period.I will have to do that next time and see if it helps.It's too late now because today is my first day.I hate it and it really makes me miserable!Thanks again-wendi-


----------



## KellyNC (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi Wendi! Have you ever tried the Therma Care heat patches? They make one to place right on your tummy. You can wear it under your clothes and it gives out a soothing warmth. It helps with my cramps. Hope you feel better soon!Kelly


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Kelly-Thanks,that's a good idea since my heating pad seems to help.I will give it a try


----------



## BloatedLady (Aug 8, 2000)

I can relate totally. My crams start up to 4 days before my period and the last couple of months have been so bad the pain nearly hadme in tears. I spent three days with the hot water bottle on the sofa. You are not alone in this, in case that helps...


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

I get cramps every month. I was diagnosed with fibroids two years ago. When I went to the doctor the day before they were going to do the hysterectomy the tumors were gone. But.......... I still have the cramping in my back, lower abdoment and butt some times. It last for days. About two days before the onset and two to three days while I am on. It is painful. The only thing that helps me are muscle relaxants and vicodin that my doctor gives me for my Crohn's disease. I don't know if the tumors are back but now I am not as up for having the hysterectomy since they went away on their on at one time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Tweetie, I tried to write you but it came back to me as undeliverable. I can see from your post that some things could be better for you.I've had Fibroids before but I've never had Crohn's that I know of. I just want to say to you that if there is any way... and I mean ANY way that you can avoid having a hysterectomy... it's worth looking into. I had to have one or else bleed to death with my diagnosis, but it was like trading one set of evils for another.And after the hysterectomy, my IBS worsened about ten times over!!!!!!!!!You know where I am if you'd like the details. Take care,  Evie


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

I used to actually PASS OUT my cramps were so bad! They're a little better w/ the pill, but not much. Those sticky heating things are a godsend. I'd have to miss work if it weren't for those! Try them! I have one on right now!


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi All!I'm new here and I'm here to tell you that your suffering just might be over







...Please check out my web site http://www.getenergy.awarenesslife.com This company has eight great products and one of them is called "Female Balance" it will help you with the cramps along with 15 other symptoms. It also helps Menopause sufferers.Suki


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I was on female balance for about 5 months before i went back on the pill.It helped with the migraines and made my skin real clear,but my cramping stayed terribly bad.My periods only lasted a day,but the pain and menstral cramps lasted a week.I was still a mess until i went back on the pill.I still get terrible cramps,but not even close to the pain that kept me awake at night before the pill.Female balance is a good product,but i think i just needed more to balance my hormones .


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Wendi....Add chronic C and a touch of endometriosis to occasional painful pre-menstural cramps, and that's my "thorn in the flesh." That heat patch sounds worth trying. Most of the time taking Allieve and curling up with a hot water bottle will help. If I'm seriously plugged up, I'll take a quart of very warm salt water in an enema and hold it as long as I can. One of my gyno's nurses suggested this, and it does seem to work. Hope you feel better!! -Vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

After my hysterectomy 4 years ago, I discovered that most of the severe cramping was actually from IBS and not from gynecological origin.Just an FYIEvie


----------

